# Dominican Republic...Anyone been??



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

We are planning a trip to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic...Was wondering if anyone has been there...We are narrowing down our hotel choices right now...Will have more info later

Any info would be great

:smoke2:


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I've never been but want to go almost as badly as I want to go to Cuba. Let us know if cigars are as omnipresent and inexpensive as they are in Cuba.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

I will definitely do an after and possibly during trip review...Im hoping to get some tours in and bring back enough boxes to fill another winedor...


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been to Punta Cana. We stayed at the Secrets Excellence before they sold the property to someone else in 2007 or so. Now its just known as Excellence. It was all inclusive and all adult. What I hated the most that it was an hour from the airport. It was the last resort in Punta Cana. Every since they sold it, there are mixed reviews about it. Some say its good, others say its not good, etc.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I've been to Punta Cana. We stayed at the Secrets Excellence before they sold the property to someone else in 2007 or so. Now its just known as Excellence. It was all inclusive and all adult. What I hated the most that it was an hour from the airport. It was the last resort in Punta Cana. Every since they sold it, there are mixed reviews about it. Some say its good, others say its not good, etc.


Did you take any cigar tours? Other than the hotel did you do go anywhere else? We are staying all inclusive but Im always looking for places to go outside the hotel...

Very familiar with drives...We went to Costa Rica in Sept and had to drive (taxi) 3.5 hours to the hotel....Beautiful, in the middle of nowhere hotel but the drive was hell


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

we only did one excursion. That was swimming with the sharks and sting-rays. After we got back, we noticed the guards at the gates had shotguns. Guess the areas aren't that great. So we stayed at the resort after that..lol.


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Chris,

You are in luck. I was there for a short stay for New Year's. We stayed at NH Real arena nice hotel about 15 min from the airport. Our hotel had a free bus service that went to the Palma Real shopping center 5 min away. They have a cig store there CIG's Aficionados. They hand roll cigars there along with a selection of famous brands cubans and NC. All the other stores there were way overpriced. There was people on the beach selling things and trying to get you into there shops they also have cigars. The one we went to was Pirates cove 5min walk down the beach from our hotel. Everything there was negotiable and don't be afraid to lowball them they will usually take your offer.
We did one tour through the hotel the company was Bavaro runners there website is Welcome to Bavaro Runners Online Did the full day tour.
They took us to see how the locals live and to a sugar cane farm/tobacco farm where they roll cigars and gave us a sample and had lots for sale. And rum is made. They tell about the tours on their site.

Also have $10 us ready per person when you land some type of immigration fee. 
Don't forget to try Mammajuana it is a drink.

Any other question I will try and answer.

We were only there for 4 days need to go back for a longer trip and explore more.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been to the DR twice and visited a couple of the factories. They are very welcoming and glad to see visitors.

I found that cigar prices are no better than in the states, so don't plan on buying a bunch to bring back. And don't buy any cubans. They are all fakes. You can even go into some of the small local rollers and watch them make "cubans" complete with Cohiba wrappers.

For a vacation the prices are very good and I would recommend it for a vacation destination.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Trip has been booked!! Sept 2-9 we will be in Punta Cana


----------



## BostonCigar (Mar 6, 2007)

96p993 said:


> We are planning a trip to Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic...Was wondering if anyone has been there...We are narrowing down our hotel choices right now...Will have more info later
> 
> Any info would be great
> 
> :smoke2:


I went to La Ramana.. Casa de Campo in January. (5 star resort). The Altadis factory is there .. largest in the world. 4700 workers, 70K cigars per day! amazing!


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

BostonCigar said:


> I went to La Ramana.. Casa de Campo in January. (5 star resort). The Altadis factory is there .. largest in the world. 4700 workers, 70K cigars per day! amazing!


Only about 1.5 hours from Punta Cana...Might check it out, thanks


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

bucketheadd9 said:


> Chris,
> 
> You are in luck. I was there for a short stay for New Year's. We stayed at NH Real arena nice hotel about 15 min from the airport. Our hotel had a free bus service that went to the Palma Real shopping center 5 min away. They have a cig store there CIG's Aficionados. They hand roll cigars there along with a selection of famous brands cubans and NC. All the other stores there were way overpriced. There was people on the beach selling things and trying to get you into there shops they also have cigars. The one we went to was Pirates cove 5min walk down the beach from our hotel. Everything there was negotiable and don't be afraid to lowball them they will usually take your offer.
> We did one tour through the hotel the company was Bavaro runners there website is Welcome to Bavaro Runners Online Did the full day tour.
> ...


Be real nice to the bartenders and I'm sure they'll share their personal stash of this with you. Some places make it in bulk and they aren't that strong. With our bartender, he gave us a half a shot of his and that got me and my wife feeling real good. Either way, make sure you try it!! lol

Also take alot of singles. The dollar over there is worth so much to the locals. When we went, we tipped the driver a 10 for getting us to the hotel safely..lol. and we tipped our favorite bartender at the end of the week with a 20. We told our bestfriends the same thing and when they got back, they said they were glad we told them that cause they were happy with 1-2.00 tips.

Like John mentioned, you can negotiate with the vendors. Some are legit and some are there to try and hustle you. You gotta play their game.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the art of negotiating so that is no problem at all...I have always been a great tipper on the first day...Then again before leaving...This way the service is great throughout the vacation


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

reading this thread again made me want to look through my honeymoon pics..lol. Here are some pics to get you ready for DR. And the girls are very friendly there. 

The one pic of the hut looking place is the airport. Thats where you'll arrive. You'll have to walk off the plane and into the airport. Thats where you pay the 10.00 a person to get into the country. 

Another tip is to not wear jewelry there. If you can get transportation included with your trip, then do it. WHen you get there, the taxi drivers will hound you for a ride. And if you do, they'll charge you an arm and a leg.

Good thing is that if you're a bit of a drive and no one is in the taxi with you, they will most likely stop at a store so you can get some beers if you want.

take bug spray with you and some tums or pepto. Just to give you an example of how expensive they can get, a BIC lighter was about $8.00 (depending where you go).


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Alright Wilson quit with the pics...You are going to drive me nuts til I leave!! Pics look amazing and thanks for the advice


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Heading there on May 15th. Staying at the Majestic Colonial resort. I have read that the cigars will cost you more there than here at home if you can find real ones. I read that the cigars are produced for export and in turn have to be imported back onto the island to be sold. Was disappointing to read, but I will just bring my own stash.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Check out

Cigar Lounge Punta Cana, by Lucas De Meester. Don Lucas Cigars


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If you tour the Leon Jimenes factory you can buy their cigars at the location but they are pretty much sold at American retail price. At least they were when I was there.


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> Heading there on May 15th. Staying at the Majestic Colonial resort. I have read that the cigars will cost you more there than here at home if you can find real ones. I read that the cigars are produced for export and in turn have to be imported back onto the island to be sold. Was disappointing to read, but I will just bring my own stash.


Shane

I just booked majestic colonial for Jan '12. Need to get away for the winter, as the north east gets a little too chilly. Do you have any input on your trip? Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

If you would like to tour specific factories I would do my best to set this up before you get there. Try calling them directly or utilize your local b&m to get in touch with reps that may be willing to help you with scheduling. I went to the DR with a tour planned through a local b&m and back then they had the contacts and were able to hook us up.

Definitely take your own smokes. Almost every storefront was selling copies of DR smokes and that didn't fly for me then and it wouldn't now.


----------



## smokey21 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like to visit sometime soon!


----------

